# Thelyn Ennor



## ThelynEnnor (15. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​

Wir die Wächter der Thelyn Ennor kämpfen im Namen des Angiris-Rat gegen die Schreckensherrschaft von Diablo, um ein neues Zeitalter einzuläuten! 


Name: *Thelyn Ennor*
Motto: " *it's the way we play* "
Memberanzahl: * 40 [TE Community: 300] *
IRC: *#thelynennor* im Quakenet
Homepage: *www.Thelyn-Ennor.eu*


Wir sind eine Multigaming-Gilde, die erstmals in Lord of the Rings Online aktiv war. Mit Diablo 3 nehmen wir nun unser 10. Spiel in Angriff, um möglichst viele Erfolge feiern zu können. 


*Was bisher war...*
Zu unseren bisherigen Erfolgen in MMO's zählen mehrere European- und World-Firstkills sowie zahlreiche Server-Firstkills. So waren wir die erste Gilde Europas, welche in Lord of the Rings Online die 24er Raid Instanz "Helegrod" clear'n konnte und den Worldfirstkill in der Raid Instanz Feste Dunoth bei dem Endboss Gortheron im Hardmode erreichte. Unser Warhammer Team zwang europaweit als erstes "Hand von Ualatp & Usirians Wächter" in die Knie und war stets unter den besten RvR Gilden. Unser Star Trek Team feierte mehrere World-Firstkills und konnte die erste Zusammenarbeit mit Gamestar etablieren. Auch unser Rift-Team hat es auf etliche Server-Firstkills in Raid-Instanzen geschafft. Des Weiteren hatten wir schon TV-Auftritte bei Gaming-Shows - wie z.B. NBC GIGA, Buffed Show bzw. Allvatar TV und veröffentlichten auf Buffed.de, Onlinewelten und Allvatar.com zahlreiche Guides. Einige von Euch haben uns bestimmt auch schon mal auf einer Messe-Bühne gesehen, auf der wir Live-Raids für Zuschauer durchgeführt haben. Mehr Infos über unsere Erfolge, Projekte und bisherige Geschichte findet ihr auf *www.thelyn-ennor.eu*

*Gildenziele*
Getreu unserem Motto "It's the way we play" haben wir uns in allen Games, in denen Thelyn Ennor vertreten ist, das Hauptziel gesteckt, all das zu erreichen, was im High End-Content (sei es PvE oder PvP) eines Spiels als Erfolg zu betiteln ist. Das gelingt nur durch viel Disziplin, Engagement und eine hohe Aktivität der Member. Unsere Gilde wird im Hintergrund durch einen sehr erfahrenen Organisationsapparat geleitet, welcher dafür sorgt, dass den Membern höchste Qualität und Effizienz in den Thelyn Ennor-Teams zur Verfügung stehen. Wir sind ständig dabei uns in allen Bereichen weiterzuentwickeln, um einen gewissen Grad an Perfektion zu erlangen.

*Diablo 3 Team* 
Thelyn Ennor ist eine stark erfolgsorientierte Gilde und darauf werden wir unsere gesamte Struktur wie auch Gruppen & Event Organisation auslegen. Wir wollen in allen Bereichen von Diablo 3 vorne mitmischen, so ist es unser Ziel den gesamten High-End Content zu bewältigen, dazu gehören vor allem in Sachen PvE das bestreiten des Inferno Modus. Wir sind schon seit einiger Zeit in Diablo 3 unterwegs und haben somit schon reichlich Erfahrung im Spiel sammeln können. Natürlich ist es unser oberstes Ziel Sanktuario von seinen Plagen zu befreien, alle Dämonen zu töten und die Schreckensherrschaft von Diablo zu beenden, deshalb suchen wir loyale & erfahrene Krieger die Spaß am PvE und am PvP haben sowie sich aktiv am Gildenleben beteiligen wollen! Das Wichtigste hierbei ist, dass man zusammen als starke und feste Gemeinschaft heranwächst.

*Unsere Member*
Thelyn Ennor ist eine zielstrebige und vor allem erfolgsorientierte Gemeinschaft. Daher legen wir viel Wert auf eine perfekte Charakter-Beherrschung, Aktivität, Hingabe, Teamplay und Spaß am Spiel. Wir erwarten von unseren Membern in jeder Hinsicht hohen Einsatz für die Gilde und eine 100%ige Loyalität. Als selbstverständlich erachten wir, dass unsere Mitglieder während der Progress-Phasen absolute Priorität auf ihre Spiel-Aktivität setzen und sich immer in allen dafür notwendigen Bereichen auf aktuellem Stand befinden. Unsere stets hoch gesteckten Ziele erreichen wir nur, wenn jeder mit Leidenschaft anpackt und sein Bestes gibt. Im Gegenzug können neue Member von uns eine professionelle Führung und erfahrene Beratung sowie eine hohe Aktivität erwarten. Wenn Ihr ein Member von Thelyn Ennor werdet, seid ihr Teil einer großen Community, welche schon mehrere MMO's erfolgreich spielt und sich auch in zukünftigen Games niederlassen wird. Um einen noch stärkeren Bund zu schaffen, veranstaltet Thelyn Ennor mindestens einmal jährlich ein Real-Life Treffen, zu dem alle Mitglieder eingeladen werden. 
Es gilt zu beachten, dass bei uns *ein Mindestalter von 18 Jahren* herrscht.

*Kommunikation*
Wir nutzen *Teamspeak* als VoiceTool, welches für alle Member Pflicht ist.
Unser Forum ist die Hauptkommunikations-Plattform, hier werden Raids geplant und organisatorische Dinge besprochen. 
Weitere Informationen findet Ihr auf unserer Homepage: *www.thelyn-ennor.eu*
Wenn Ihr Fragen zur Gilde habt, könnt Ihr uns natürlich jederzeit im Forum, *IRC #thelynennor @quakenet* oder im *Teamspeak* kontaktieren.


Euer,
Thelyn Ennor Diablo 3-Team


----------



## floppydrive (15. Juni 2012)

Einen Progressorientierte D3 Gilde is klar


----------



## ThelynEnnor (16. Juni 2012)

Hallo D3 Community,

wir von Thelyn Ennor sind weiterhin auf der Suche nach aktiven Spielern die sich unserer Gemeinschaft anschließen möchten.
Aktuell suchen wir vorallem Barbaren, Monks und Witch Doctors. Wenn du also eine dieser Klassen spielst und Lust
hast auf eine nette Multi-Gaming Community dann bewerb dich in unserem Forum auf www.Thelyn-Ennor.eu

Aktuell suchen wir auch Interessierte für unsere noch viel zu kleine HC-Abteilung in Diablo 3. Wenn ihr also ganz harte Kerle seid
dann bewerbt euch für den HC-Modus bei Thelyn Ennor. 

Achja bevor wir das vergessen, möchten wir euch noch folgendes an die Hand reichen:

*Retweet, Share & Win - Thelyn Ennor startet Gewinnspielreihe im Sommer*

Hallo Community,
diesen Sommer, ab Freitag, den 08.06.2012, werden wir von Thelyn Ennor alle zwei Wochen ein neues Gewinnspiel starten und euch mit tollen Preisen aus einer Vielzahl an MMOs versorgen. 
Unter den Hammer kommen Sachen aus *Age of Conan, AION, End of Nations, Rift, Star Wars: The Old Republic, TERA, Warhammer* und noch vielen anderen Spielen.

Mehr Infos dazu findet Ihr in unserer aktuellen News.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (10. August 2012)

Hallo D3 Community,

wir von Thelyn Ennor sind weiterhin auf der Suche nach aktiven Spielern die sich unserer Gemeinschaft anschließen möchten.
Aktuell suchen wir jegliche Klasse. Wenn du Interesse und Lust
hast auf eine nette Multi-Gaming Community dann bewerb dich in unserem Forum auf www.thelynennor.de

Aktuell suchen wir auch Interessierte für unsere noch viel zu kleine HC-Abteilung in Diablo 3. Wenn ihr also ganz harte Kerle seid
dann bewerbt euch für den HC-Modus bei Thelyn Ennor. 

Über eure Bewerbung würden wir uns außerordentlich freuen, viel Erfolg weiterhin im Spiel.

Euer,
Thelyn Ennor Diablo 3-Team


----------



## ThelynEnnor (21. August 2012)

Hallo D3 Community,

wir von Thelyn Ennor sind weiterhin auf der Suche nach aktiven Spielern die sich unserer Gemeinschaft anschließen möchten. 

Mit der Aussicht auf den kommenden Patch 1.0.4 suchen wir Vertreter jeder Klasse.
Durch den Patch ist die Vielseitigkeit des Spiels eine ganz andere und wir können gemeinsam wieder ein Ziel verfolgen. 
Genauere Informationen zu dem Patch findet ihr im battle.net im Diablo 3 blog. 
Dazu kommt das neue Paragon-System. (Zusätzliches "LvL `n" für Charaktere der Stufe 60) 

Über eine Bewerbung würden wir uns außerordentlich freuen, viel Erfolg weiterhin im Spiel. 

Euer 
Thelyn Ennor Diablo 3-Team


----------

